# anyone had ligament damage in ankle? recovery?



## NeverSayNever (5 May 2010)

i came off 10 days ago and after xrays etc, was told i had done in the ligaments in my ankle. i was on crutches to start with and the swelling was awful....  but now im managing to hobble round without them. The swelling is getting better, but still there and the bruising has all come out. 

My question is this - how long before its better? none of the dr's seem willing to say...

and im stillputting my ice pack on for 10 mins at a time, is that right? there is still some swelling...

and the ITCHING!! omg!  worse at night, atually woke me up last night!!  no rash or anything ....  but is this a normal part of healing??


----------



## noblesteed (5 May 2010)

I bust up my elbow ligaments and doctors wouldn't really give me much advice either. Hurt like a bugger. I reckon mine started to get better once the bruising died down. 
Take ibuprofen at regular intervals throughout the day. I'd also recommend glucosamine, chondroitin and MSM. Arnica for bruising. Don't keep it stuck in one place, you should move it for 5 mins a few times a day or your ligaments will heal too tightly. I think you will know when you feel well enough to walk on it.
I'd give it a couple of weeks and go back to the hospital if no better. You might need physio.


----------



## star (5 May 2010)

took 9mths for my ankle to fully recover after a bad sprain but then i didn't really rest it, carried on doing yard work and riding.


----------



## geronimostilton (5 May 2010)

I damaged the ligament in my ankle a few years ago, and it does take a long time to heal fully, though I could use my ankle reasonably well without hobbling after a month. I had physio on it, and ultrasound treatment and it was ok for most things after 6 months, though it still gave the odd twinge for a year. I know it sounds like it takes ages, but it's not that bad - the worst really is the first month or two. Ask for physio now though, sometimes you have to wait a while for it - I had to wait several months which probably didn't help.

I can't say mine ever itched, I'd maybe have a word with your doc about that.


----------



## QUICKFIRE (5 May 2010)

Nasty injury, somtimes can be worst than a broken bone, I found ibuprofen gel rubbed into the area, better than taking pills all the time, also if you have any magnet straps put around your ankle will give support and the magnets reduce the healing time, thats how I coped, after cutting of the plaster cast of with garden secatures!


----------



## help1 (5 May 2010)

I snapped all the ligaments along one side of my ankle and foot and oooh was it painful. Take ibruprofen and paracetomol alternating between the two. I found cold was the only thing that helped with the pain and itching. Try to get physio asap - that really helped. Unfortunately I got a PE and pluresy as well which was a pain!! Remember to keep it moving and do the excersises. Have to say mine too about a year to be totally right but as others say the first couple of months are the worst.


----------



## Jesstickle (6 May 2010)

I snapped the cruciate ligament in my knee and pulled the collateral plus knocked a big lump of cartelidge off. I had two ops (including one to take some tendon out of my leg to replace the cruciate ligament) and I was off work for four months. But, when I did go back to work it was straight back to horses mucking out etc. It was a bit painful and it still gives me aches now when it's cold (3 years on) but I did a proper number.

Hopefully if mine could be so broken and then my leg cut open and then mend enough for me to walk and go back to work in four months yours should mend quite quickly? 

If it's really hurting go to the chemist and get some voltarol. Don't fanny about with paracetamol. Ligaments are painful and this stuff is the best! Apart from the prescription only ones I had after my ops. (I sound like an addict!  

Hope your on the mend soon.


----------



## Charlotte125 (6 May 2010)

ouch! i have done the ligaments many times in my ankle. Sorry but it does take a very long time to recovery but ice and pain relief will help. I really recommend resting it properly, i kept going after all my injuries and eventually snapped the ligaments and had to have ankle reconstruction surgery last year. Sorry its not better news!xx


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (6 May 2010)

Like everyone else has stated .... Do get physio NOW, sooner rather than later,  I have left it very late for my injury, I done some considerable damage to my liagments around the ankle and just over 2 years its still giving me bother because I wasn't seen sooner . I have had several physio sessions and continueing to do so, I am also having Orthoses fitted for my feet as I have been compensating my walking and its left my "left" ankle very weak, it still swells if I have been on my feet for too long and according to my orthapedic specialist its going to take a "very long time" for it to be corrected . 

I have been given an elastic band type material and shown how to do some exercises to help strenthen the ankle again, slowly but surely it will start to strengten again . 

Go see a physio 

 

Col x


----------



## NeverSayNever (6 May 2010)

thanks for all the advice guys.....

its amazing how different advice is given in different places.

when i first did it, local hosp put me on crutches, huge compression bandage from knee to toes and told to keep off it, they didnt bother to xray it.

then after a few days it went HUGE and my foot was going cold. 

so we went back to the local hospital and were sent straight to the big hospital, Ninewells in Dundee for xrays. I was told it was the ligaments and no breaks - but that it had been treated totally wrong!!  Should never have had compression put on it - apparently they are changing how they deal with these injuries...  and i should never have been given crutches but made to try and walk on it!!! Hence I am now hobbling about without - BUT i have to say, to give them their due, it HAS improved since i started folling their advice.


----------



## saddlesore (6 May 2010)

Yes I damaged tendons and ligaments the second time I broke my ankle and it was definitely the biggest recovery time I'm afraid. I was over a year till I was reasonably happy with it and I still have issues now - although I have now broken same one 3 times 

Ditto the advice about the magnets, they work brilliantly and armadillo do a mini wrap which is perfect ankle size! When you're at home raise your leg to ease any swelling, also pop a pillow or two under your mattress at the bottom of the bed so its raised all night. Makes it better in the morning!


----------



## somethingorother (6 May 2010)

I did mine in june last year and it was horrible and swelled up huuuuge! I didn't get crutches and so i had to hobble around on it. No one really gave me any help until i bullied my doctor in to getting me physio on it. Apparently the 'harmless' (acording to GP) clicking/snapping it made about 10 times a day whilst i tried to walk on it was the ligament ripping a bit more each time. So by the time i saw the physio who actually knew what he was talking about, i had done more damage and there was more scar tissue.

I still can't run on it now or ride with very short stirrups (which is how i damaged it in the first place), but it's a lot better and stronger. Push for physio asap. I also had ultrasound as part of physio which worked quite well, and orthotics for my shoes because i have low arches which was making my ankle unstable. 

Cold was the best for it, i was icing mine for about 6 weeks because it still kept 'going' and swelling up again as i tried to walk on it.

I don't know which ligament it is, but heels helped mine and supported it, so that was good that i could actually still go out and dance after a few weeks


----------



## ester (6 May 2010)

landed on ankle last summer on hard ground. bending foot to outside. Told to walk on it (hopped for 2 days) v v painful, drove after a week, and walked v v slowly for ages. Stairs were a nightmare had to keep it in front of my pelvis. 

Went private for physio after 2/3 weeks and had some ultrasound and this made a huge difference would def recommend only had 2 sessions but really helped. Rode after 6 weeks, no stirrups to start with back to normalish after about 10 weeks (then fell off and broke arm  )


----------



## Flicker (6 May 2010)

I've done the ligaments in both my ankles at different times (unfortunate incidents involving high-heels and large quantities of alcohol).  I never had physio on them at the time, but used an air brace once I could put weight on them.
Took about 6 weeks before I felt confident to stride out again.
The only time they hold me back is when I'm jumping (riding short) and the particular angle that they are at makes them incredibly sore and wobbly.  I ride with ankle braces on both to help with this.
Hope you get better quickly!


----------



## Jesstickle (6 May 2010)

Was I just lucky that mine wasn't very bad? I went to physio twice and they seemed rubbish so I just did my own thing. 

OP I DONT think this is what you should do. I'm probably a damn fool. Obvioulsy anyone else should follow medical advice 

I'm just really intrigued now. I agree though. Worse than breaking a bone for healing time (I've broken lots and none needed surgery or kept me on crutches for three months!)


----------

